# Scratch removal



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

Was after a bit of advice please, I've just got my dream car and have had it slightly scratched (about 1.5 inches in length) and deep enough that you can feel it with your nail. My car colour is metallic black.

I really wondered what my best option was, I'm based in west Kent and wondered whether I should get in touch with chips away? Or should I avoid? Also wondered what people reckon it would cost approximately to fix, frankly I'm gutted and would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

a feel your pain buddy, i posted on here a couple of days ago as my car got keyed on every panel on the n/s. when i first saw it i thought the worst as you would, but today i gave the car a good clean so i could have a proper look at the damage. i took it to a guy who has a detailing buisness and he thinks a go with a machine polisher will do wonders, now dont know if it will go all together but i dont want to go down the re painting route. ive had small scratches on the car in the past and used megs scratch x on it and can hardly see it at all now. im sure some of the pro's will be along soon to offer you some advice.


----------



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Rob,

Just wasn't too sure whether to go down the chips away route, unsure what sort of job they'd make of it but hey, I'll get it fixed I'm sure. I just don't get why some people key cars? I'd love to catch'em doing it though!! :devil: 

Anyway..


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Anto said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> Just wasn't too sure whether to go down the chips away route, unsure what sort of job they'd make of it but hey, I'll get it fixed I'm sure. I just don't get why some people key cars? I'd love to catch'em doing it though!! :devil:
> 
> Anyway..


Yes I'd love to catch em do it to, why don't you post a pic of the scratch maybe it will give a better idea of how it can be repaired. Like I say when I first looked at my car I was thinking every panel was going to have to be re sprayed. But if you've ever looked at any of the cars in the studio section and see some of the fantastic results you can get with a profesional detailer and a machine polisher. Have you tried any products on it yet?


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Fill with lacquer, wet sand, polish...............:buffer:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Would the above idea with the surface being keyed first help with adhesion ?


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

If its the car of your dreams I wouldn't let chips away anywhere near it!!!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

nighthawk said:


> If its the car of your dreams I wouldn't let chips away anywhere near it!!!


A rather sweeping statement .....

CA has about 300 techs, each one an individual, each with varying time and experience in the business, most being mobile whilst others have car care centres - so there are bound to be varying capabilities.

.... unless of course you've had work done by each and every one of them.


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

maersk said:


> Fill with lacquer, wet sand, polish...............:buffer:


This is my method too, if its down to the primer then first a thin colour coat then the lacquer.
But perhaps not a method for the first time user.


----------

